
FBI's Tor pedo torpedoes torpedoed by United States judge - tankenmate
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/04/21/federal_judge_torpedos_tor_pedo_torpedo/
======
celticninja
If all these cases get thrown out do you think that they could/would offer the
defendant's some kind of counselling?

I think we can be certain that a list of offenders will be maintained and
alternative methods of prosecution will be sought but this seems like a good
opportunity to engage with offenders to see if there is an alternative to
sticking them all in prison with little hope of rehabilitation.

